# Race Driver: Grid on 360



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

anyone got this ?
thinking of setting up a DW gamertag for it if there's enough interest.
i'm tired of playing online against idiots who think it's funny to drive the wrong way round the track trying to take all & sundry out


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

I've got it, definatly a bag of fun to play, especially online.


----------



## ThomasHardy (Jun 20, 2008)

I have it to, really like and agree about the tools online!


----------

